# 29g Project



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Now that both 55g's are done and the 10g is done and cycling 'm starting another tank. Wasn't looking for a 20g but when a friend offered it to me for free how could I say no. It had seen it's better days when it first got here but after spending an hour with a razor blade (actually four razor blades) I was surprised to find the glass under the paint was actually scratch free and in much better shape than I expected.

How I received it....Some sort of crazy 80's krinkle paint job.










And after about an hours worth of scraping with a blade and then washing out...










Still have no idea what direction I am gonna take with this one, or what it will be home too. Will be doing another DIY 3D background though for whatever it is gonna be home too. And plan to cut an opening in the bottom of the wood front I made for the #2 55g and house this tank directly underneath the 55.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

A planted tank?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

A possibility


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Wish they would make tanks this size, on their side.. someone would make some serious coin I bet...



Oh, but my vote is for plants! And Bolivian Rams! lol


----------



## inurocker (May 9, 2011)

Lots of plants, pair of Rams, couple Otos and a few dither fish maybe cardinals. Very nice looking easy to keep up.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

shellies! Shells and plants.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

metricliman said:


> A planted tank?


planted fry tank


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Been doing some research this evening on planted tanks, never done a planted tank but I am really leaning that way on this one. One thing I read is to use Flourite base under your sand layer. Does anyone here do this in their tanks? or is there a better option?


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

It depends how far you want to go with a planted tank, some go with a Flourite base but also use co2 injection, a lot of light & a heater cable under the substrate & have very little fish in the tank. Years ago I did a very low tech set up & just put a layer of aquatic compost for pond plants under the sand & the plants did very well for a good 3 years until the goodness in the compost started to run out. I've found plants do a lot better with a sand substrate than gravel. You could add a lot of bog wood to the tank & grow the likes of java fern, moss etc attached to the wood which can look great & takes a lot less kit to set up & time.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

sweety thanks for the info. After more reading I think I am considering setting up a CO2 system on it. Not knowing much about them to begin with I had thought they were much more expensive than they actually seem to be. From what I can tell though it looks like you can set up a pretty decent CO2 system for around $150-$175 range so that is for sure doable for me. I still have a lot of reading and learning to do but I think I may go fully planted with some wood and CO2 injection.


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

No probs :wink: I just went very low tech but there is a loads of info on the net & youtube on diy co2 set ups which should bring the cost down a lot. A pair of dwarf cichlids & a nice shoal of tetras & maybe some hatchet fish would look great. I started stocking my 29g this way but a friend gave me 2 young FM's for my birthday & my wife got a very young convict so stopped my plans & before anyone jumps in I know i'm poss going to have some bother with the stock when they grow which i'm ready for


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

i use in my 15 gallon planted tank for my fry i use gravel then cape it with sand i works well but gravel show through sand every once and wile the fry are ones that i catch out of my 125 that end up staying out of my filter i keep a lot of surface plants because i think that gives the small fish what they would be use to in real life eco system pluse i have lots of plants that are in substrate lol most of time i have no clue how many are in there because i lose them in all them plants lol all i use is small power head with filter they seam to love it lots about co2 in library under diy i have been thinking about it and seeing the difference would be


----------



## harddriver62 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is a link to a DIY CO2 setup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHy4Ctmn ... ature=plcp

I have gotten some great tips off of this channel. I havent tried the CO2 setup yet, Future project!


----------

